# New Project



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been wanting to make an Ulu knife for the wife for quite a while. I'm finally getting around to doing some brainstorming and sketches. 

So far this design is in the lead, but I'm still brainstorming. Any Ulu users out there with some ideas? Even if you're not an Ulu user I would like to hear your thoughts. The handle area is skeletonized for weight. I'm thinking some sort of bone or antler for scales.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Knives of Alaska is the only quality ulu I have seen commercially available. I have two....a handmade version from nulato , and a k.o.l...not often that I hear of anyone using them.....

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

What is she going to use it for?

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

kotimaki said:


> What is she going to use it for?
> 
> Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


Probably just decoration.....:lol:

Actually if it worked well she would probably use it some for chopping and slicing. I will probably also make a chopping bowl to go with it.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I would make a second one for back up in case you really make her mad!!!! :lol:. Looks pretty sweet though, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

NoWake said:


> Probably just decoration.....:lol:


Don't count on it. The Ulu has become our go-to kitchen tool. After using it, I'm sure she'll take a liking to it.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Had to order some O-1 since I didn't have any wide enough.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I finally got started on my Ulu today. Hopefuly it will be an every day kitchen tool, so I kept it pretty simple and used modern methods.................in other words, yes I cheated and used CNC machines. 

Here's a picture in the process of cutting out the center between the handle and blade. I also cut the relief in the center of the handle to reduce weight, in this set up. 








Here's the a picture with the center cuts done. I need to add and re position clamps before I can go on. 









Clamps moved and cutting the outside.

















At the belt sander puting on the cutting edge. Roughing it, I will finish it after HT.








My cheapie belt sander for making knives.









Here's some dymondwood I had laying around that I may use for the scales. Still not sure yet, dymondwood is getting a bad rep lately.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks pretty sweet...I have one of those, but have never used it. Its a Knives of Alaska and has a pretty sweet design on the handle as well as the stand to display it...My buddies wife uses and one of those and loves it.

Also..whats the status of your project? Was coming along nicely....and CNC is not cheating...Work smarter not harder son!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!!!

I missed this machining process in pictures. 

That was/is an interesting picture instructional. Loved looking at the process in pictures. Really interested in seeing the follow up pictures.


Nice to have tools like that at your disposal. Way back when I was in Tool & Die. EDM machines were just appearing. CNC machines weren't even in the dictionary yet.









...And I agree with Adam Bomb...It's not cheating...I am glad I know how to use the old tools...but I love using the new ones


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Chuckgrmi said:


> WOW!!!
> ...And I agree with Adam Bomb...It's not cheating...I am glad I know how to use the old tools...but I love using the new ones


You got that right....No chips scorching you, much faster and very accurate...hard to beat CNC


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven''t made any more progress on it yet. I've been working ~ 60 hours a week (tool and die) and we have 2 active kids, plus I have a ridiculous amount of hobbies and projects started....lol

The little project time I had last weekend went towards doing some refurb work on an old heat treat oven I picked up. I managed to get that in useable condition so I'm petty geeked about that. Then last night I finally got around to modifying a couple Muzzleloader breech plugs and installing a vent liner to be compatible with BH209 powder for a friend. And then I designed up a custom diffuser plate with a boars head cut out through it for my BBQ smoker. 

Today is BBQ day.  I did manage to dig around and find a nice chunk of walnut that I am going to make a stand / chopping bowl for the Ulu. I'll be getting back to it real soon. I'll post more pics along the way if anyone is interested.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well yeah post pics!...Im not taking up knife making, but i definitey enjoy projects like this, even if they are not my own. Its always nice to see something go from its crude form to a finished project.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

NoWake said:


> I haven''t made any more progress on it yet. I've been working ~ 60 hours a week (tool and die)


I remember those 60 hour weeks. Even some 20 hour days with a GM Flat bed hauler sitting in the shop waiting for the final try out of the die in the press room.








Your knife making process in pictures is real interesting. Keep on posting the pics.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Bringing back this old thread for a 7 year old update.  I came across this old Ulu blank the other day and decided to finally finish it up. The scales are oak that are from a shipwreck near the Soo. (obtained legally many many years ago)


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

That's a beautiful knife just curious is that d2 or a similar tool steel?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

mjh4 said:


> That's a beautiful knife just curious is that d2 or a similar tool steel?
> 
> In post #7 He said "Had to order some O-1 since I didn't have any wide enough."
> 
> ...


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

mjh4 said:


> That's a beautiful knife just curious is that d2 or a similar tool steel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Thank you.

O-1 tool steel


----------



## David_E_Ward (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice, any interest in sharing the CAD ?


----------

